# Release Notes for iCUE 4.23.137



## CORSAIR_Marcus (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.
Software Enhancements​
The following legacy products are now supported:

KATAR RGB
SCIMITAR RGB

Mic Boost option is now available for all iCUE supported headsets – to increase the gain on your microphone, go to the device settings and adjust the slider for ‘Mic Boost’ to your preference
Audio driver has been updated – this will require a system restart after iCUE finishes the installation process
Notifications have been added for the successful importing and exporting of profiles
HID Product Enhancements​
K65 MINI macros that are configured for trigger on release will properly work for key combinations with the FN and FN2 keys
Quick Lighting Zones now have a 255 character limit to avoid text runoff issues
For devices in multipoint mode (2:1 or 3:1), there is now a 10ms delay between character inputs for Text actions – this was to resolve characters missing or registering inaccurately when the action is
triggered
SABRE PRO and SABRE PRO RGB will now properly report the last DPI stage the device was using to iCUE instead of always defaulting back to DPI stage 1
DIY Product Enhancements​
Variable Speed for pumps is now available as a pump speed option for Hydro Series ELITE coolers
Resolved a graphical issue with the sixth fan tile when using the wizard with Commander Core


----------

